# Super D 3000



## Big Worm (Dec 10, 2012)

Another winner in the sport of Powerlifting.  I always love to hear what he has to say.


----------



## Illtemper (Dec 10, 2012)

That poo poo head is pretty funny, also some good advise!


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 10, 2012)

Good advice indeed, a lot of weight there...


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 10, 2012)

For those that aren't familiar with Donnie and why he is Super D 3000, he has a 3000lb total in a powerlifting meet.  If that doesn't make you want to know more about him, nothing will.


----------



## Jada (Dec 10, 2012)

Damn he lift that like nothing:0


----------



## JOMO (Dec 10, 2012)

3k total..GOT DAMN. I have to look more up on this guy.


----------



## JOMO (Dec 10, 2012)

This guy has some great vids on stretching and getting bloodflow to problem areas. I want to give his shoulder rehab one a shot. Thank you for sharing the initial vid BW.


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 11, 2012)

JOMO said:


> This guy has some great vids on stretching and getting bloodflow to problem areas. I want to give his shoulder rehab one a shot. Thank you for sharing the initial vid BW.



Good deal Jomo. Hope It helps.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 23, 2013)

Old but cool video.  Figured id post it to bump Donnie up.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 23, 2013)

Insane deadlift power there.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jan 23, 2013)

Jeez!!  He picked that up like it was nothing!!


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 23, 2013)

Whenever I started at my gym the first thing I noticed was the York plates..... they are the best. As most of you know, I am not a powerlifter; however, for dead pulls and squats there is no better advice to be gotten than what I get from you PLrs.  Great video, good advice, and I loved the use of the band for initial assist at the lowest point. That is where little guys like me get hurt... that first 6-8 inches of pull. 

Thanks BW.....
Much Respect,
Vette


----------

